# Ebay intercooler?



## s13redmon864 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I finally decided what I'm going to do about an engine because I bought a KA from a junkyard, dropped it in and got it running, then realized the oil light was on. Caused by a huge dent in the oil pan lol. I yanked off the pan and found the timing chain guide in about 10 pieces in the bottom of the pan. So anyway, I'm ordering my CA18DET monday. Only thing is, it comes with everything but an intercooler, so I was wondering if it would be a good idea to get one from Ebay. I was pretty sure it would be fine, but just wanted to ask what you guys think first. Oh, and I'm only running stock boost, 10 psi I think??


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the ones from ebay are fine, i know a few people using them and they have had no problems out of theirs.


----------



## s13redmon864 (Jul 21, 2008)

alright, awesome, thanks much bro


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

I read an article about ebay intercoolers and as far as flow they're fine, but they tend to rise in temperature a bit more... so not a bad starting place, but look into higher quality down the road if you decide to get serious.


----------

